# Oil Filter Relocation Kits or DIY for 1.8t



## VWFanatic72 (Jun 2, 2007)

I got tired of having to climb under my Golf when changing it's oil and having my wife make fun of me while she stands there changing the oil in her bug.
I was wondering if anyone has ever used a kit like this or has done this to their Golf/Jetta 1.8t?
http://spideraccessories.store....html


----------



## ccmnova (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: Oil Filter Relocation Kits or DIY for 1.8t (VWFanatic72)*

I haven't but it sure looks fantastic. The 1.8T filter is a b#tch to get at and you end up dropping alot.


----------



## VWFanatic72 (Jun 2, 2007)

yeah, I just wondering where to install it. I wondered if anyone else has done there own kit and where they put it?


----------



## VWFanatic72 (Jun 2, 2007)

Bump anyone do this??


----------



## are-jay (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (VWFanatic72)*

This is really cool and I think im going to order it!.... I will do a DIY when i get it but my question is where should i mount it?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (are-jay)*

summit racing has the same kit for a cheaper. search for trans dapt 1213 kit , here is the link hope it works. I havent used it, but it looks good! 
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/TRD-1213/


----------



## VWFanatic72 (Jun 2, 2007)

The one from Summit racing looks really nice as well I'm just trying to figure out where to mount the filters.


----------



## stilbo (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (VWFanatic72)*

Mounting location would be the big question... Firewall is about the only place where there's room but it gets pretty hot back there near the turbo and you'd need a mile of hose.
On thing that I've been doing when removing the filter to prevent half of the oil from spilling all over the front of the block is to use a Craftsman Phillip's Head screwdriver and a hammer and carefully punch a couple holes in the filter bottom with the drain pan under it and let it drain for five minutes...
Also search the 1.8 forum for "long oil filter" which has greater capacity but just get a GOOD filter....
rds


----------



## stilbo (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (stilbo)*

Bump... "larger oil filter"
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4282578


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

you guys know if these kits will work if you have an external oil cooler with a sandwich already installed?


----------

